# A Perfect Cutting Board For Your Boat Galley



## Bethorama (Apr 16, 2014)

A perfect cutting board set for your boat galley,containing three different sized boards, to find just the right fit for your boat galley sink!

I know you are thinking... that a mounted cutting board on your gimbaled stove is the best and perfect option for a cutting surface and to add more functional space for to your boat galley and I agree! However, what if you don't have a mounted cutting board for your stove? And even if you do, why not add some additional usable space in your galley?

The gimbaled stove on my last boat had a butcher block top that added extra counter space and a built in cutting board. Our new boat didn't come with this feature and I've yet to figure out how to find the right sized cutting board top for it or to get my husband to make me one... Maybe now that our boat is out of the water? One can always hope, right?

I had purchased this cutting board to use onboard and to add some color because I do love transforming sailboat/boat interiors! I figured out that it fits perfectly on my double sink and as a bonus it doesn't slip, providing the perfect spot to cut up food in the galley! Any extra scraps or peels can be scraped into the sink and cleaned up afterwards. It also is great to convert the sink area into additional counter space to place things when you are just running out of room! This image is of the medium cutting board size. I also like the smaller size to use as a colorful cheese board!

Available online in several locations. Look for Bamboo Non Slip Cutting Board Set by Lipper International.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Wood = Good for boat


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Wood = Good for boat


Wondering how long it would take for the wood vs plastic battle to begin!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL...plastic boards have thier place, just not on my boat


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure like my Dexas Chop and Scoop. Light weight, versatile. I'll leave the heavy, one-use-only boards on the hard


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> Wood = Good for boat


I dunno man, as a recovering wooden boat owner, and now a plastic boat owner, surely plastic is better for all things boat related.  Of course there is another thread here touting the benefits of another material....

Steel cutting boards! That's the best kind! Of course if you want one made from scrap salvaged from a dumpster or if you want one an artistic hammered or makume board, then we could debate that question endlessly!

MedSailor


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

I find that the problem with wood cutting boards that are made to fit on stovetops is that they tend to swell and shrink as the humidity goes up and down on the boat. Consequently, they never really fit very well for very long. Keeping them well oiled helps, but doesn't completely cure, the problem. On the other hand, plastic boards can be more easily damaged by a still hot stovetop it they get put into place too soon after the burners are turned off.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

pdqaltair said:


> Wood = Bad for Sanitation


Oh NO!!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

pdqaltair said:


> Wood = Bad for Sanitation


Not true. There has been a lot of good peer-reviewed research on this subject. Properly cared for wood cutting boards are better than plastic.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> Not true. There has been a lot of good peer-reviewed research on this subject. Properly cared for wood cutting boards are better than plastic.


I was just playin'. The simple post cried out for a simple reply :laugher.

Yeah, I read some of the research when we were re-doing our kitchen a few years ago. Counter intuitive, certainly, but true. I still dislike wooden boards for my own reasons.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a wood cutting board that fits over the sink that I never really use. Early this season I picked up some thin flexible plastic mat cutting sheets. Three to a pack for less than five dollars. Fit's nicely on the galley counter and also on the cockpit table. Easy to pick up and fold chopped contents into pot or containers. Even spread out pizza dough on it and did not need to use flour (always messy on a boat) to prevent sticking. Cleans up easily too. I'm sold on them. Though wood does looked nicer. Functionally the plastic cutting sheet just works better for me.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

pdqaltair said:


> Wood = Bad for Sanitation


Care to share how you have come to this conclusion? In short, plastic boards are commonly used in commercial kitchens, and washed in high temperature dishwashers. Then air dry in a well ventilated area. For the home cook, especially on a boat, guessing here that most do not have high temp dishwashers, wood is as good if not better. Wood, unlike plastic has natural drying qualities and bacteria prefers water to grow. Woodwith a simple wash and vinegar spray is a much better and safer choice then plastic.

Google UC Davis study on wooden cutting boads. The FDA has also approved the use of wood in commercial applications, you can google that as well.

YOUR statement is simply your opinion but not based on facts. Ive been down this road twice on this forum, I dont feel like linking everything again.

If you have an opinion, that fine, but before you make a statement perhaps you should do a little homework first. Ever been to Europe, or just about anywhere outside the states, ever bought eggs from a farm before they were washed, can sit out at room temp for weeks...bla bla bla. I could go on and on.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Gotta follow the thread. Two posts back I explained I was joking! Sheeze. 

You gotta admit that a statement like "wood = good" is pretty broad and was asking for a poke. I basically dislike wood on boats, though like cutting boards, it is often useful.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

In your original post which it seems you have now deleted I didnt see any indication yiu were joking.

Bottom line, one is more likely to get sick from poor food handeling habits than some silly cutting board. 

I suppose I just didnt catch your humor


----------

